# The new pope....why is it that he seems more accepted?



## Constantlyreforming (Apr 2, 2013)

The new pope is seemingly more accepted by my group of Evangelical, Protestant friends than the former one. I guess the pope washed some poor people's feet and did some other things that made them say "wow, I like this guy more and more", however, I don't know that he has any differing theology than the traditional Roman Catholic dogma. Any thoughts on this? Have you seen that as well??


----------



## hammondjones (Apr 2, 2013)

Hope and Change!

No, actually, he does seem to be sincerely humble, and I think that's always nice to see in a leader. (A far cry from _Unam Sanctam_). Plus, people *LOVE *solemn assembly and pageantry. They get all excited, and they forget (or don't know) the Tridentine anathemas, and faith+works, and partum-partum, and the sacrifice (sic) of the Mass, and how he promised that the first thing he was going to do the morning after becoming the bishop of Rome was to go pray to Mary for help.


----------



## ThyWord IsTruth (Apr 2, 2013)

I can't speak for your group of friends in particular as I don't know there biblical or theological mindset but what I see in "mainstream" christianity is a move towards non-judgmental relativism. This naturally moves a person towards an ecumenical mindset, in turn you see christians accepting others that claim to be followers of Christ (Catholics, Mormons, Jehova Witnesses, Open Theists etc) as true Christians. There is even a movement called "Chrislam" that is creeping in. 

The same can be said of the acceptance of homosexual marriage or even the act of homosexuality. Biblical truths are being shunned in the name of "loving" the person and not being judgmental.

We really need a revival to true Biblical Christianity. 

This Pope is a smart guy and he sees that the Roman Catholic population is moving towards a social gospel and he being a good Jesuit is giving them what they want. He was an excellent choice politically for the cardinals, as far as strengthening the base of support and reinvigorating papist population.


----------



## Fly Caster (Apr 2, 2013)

Maybe it's just me, but this one has a friendly, Mr. Rogers kind of look and the last one resembled an evil Santa Claus.

I know, of course, they're both wicked.


----------



## earl40 (Apr 2, 2013)

The reason below is because most Christians do not believe this though the "good" works that the unregerate do differ in the degree of sinfulness.

VII. *Works done by unregenerate men*, although for the matter of them they may be things which God commands; and of good use both to themselves and others:[23] yet, because they proceed not from an heart purified by faith;[24] nor are done in a right manner, according to the Word;[25] nor to a right end, the glory of God,[26] *they are therefore sinful *and cannot please God, or make a man meet to receive grace from God:[27] and yet, their neglect of them is more sinful and displeasing unto God.[28]


----------



## Berean (Apr 2, 2013)

Because he bears a strong resemblance to Rudy Giuliani?


----------



## Curt (Apr 2, 2013)

The new pope believes what the old pope did, including the very NON-ecumenical thoughts about salvation ONLY coming from the RCC.

Yet, those with "ecumenical" ("Can't we all just get along") leanings will grasp at whatever straw (as in strawman) they can find. Salvation, BTW, is found only in Jesus Christ.


----------



## Zach (Apr 2, 2013)

I think people see him as a generally nice guy. These days, that's what counts in most of Evangelicalism. Let's just all be nice guys. Nice guy religion.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Apr 2, 2013)

Zach said:


> I think people see him as a generally nice guy. These days, that's what counts in most of Evangelicalism. Let's just all be nice guys. Nice guy religion.



:insertOsteensmileicon:


----------



## A Tulip Not a Daisy (Apr 2, 2013)

Media hype about what a humble man he is. He may well be, but it doesn't change the fact that he is dead wrong.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 2, 2013)

> note: why have we seen them? Oh yeah, that's right. They've been publicized for the world to see



"Take heed that you do not do your charitable deeds before men, to be seen by them. Otherwise you have no reward from your Father in heaven. Therefore, when you do a charitable deed, do not sound a trumpet before you as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and in the streets, that they may have glory from men. Assuredly, I say to you, they have their reward." -Matthew 6:1-2


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 2, 2013)

Constantlyreforming said:


> Zach said:
> 
> 
> > I think people see him as a generally nice guy. These days, that's what counts in most of Evangelicalism. Let's just all be nice guys. Nice guy religion.
> ...



Here you go!


----------



## thbslawson (Apr 2, 2013)

Love this book. 

The new Pope does seem like a genuinely likable guy, and perhaps even genuinely humble, which people like. But he's genuinely wrong. He holds the position of a world leader, and therefore he should be prayed for, especially for his salvation. Perhaps the Lord would sovereignly touch his heart the way he did the fifty priests in the book linked above.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 2, 2013)

I think it's because he's more of a Pietist than his predecessor and most Evangelicals are Pietists. Pietism is the basis for ECT and when a Pope starts being "dogmatically Catholic" that sort of upsets the cart a bit more. Helping the poor? Shared religious experience? Strong devotional life? A Pietist's dream. Specific affiliation is less important than sharing those kind of markers.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 2, 2013)

thbslawson said:


> The new Pope does seem like a genuinely likable guy, and perhaps even genuinely humble



I don't think it is possible to be genuinely humble and yet allow yourself to be called the vicar of Christ.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 2, 2013)

Maybe they are confusing the pope with the singer...Francis Albert Sinatra


----------



## thbslawson (Apr 2, 2013)

Bill The Baptist said:


> thbslawson said:
> 
> 
> > The new Pope does seem like a genuinely likable guy, and perhaps even genuinely humble
> ...



Agreed. I was speaking more in a general sense. He may have a genuine desire to be humble, yet doesn't realize the contradiction in referring to himself in that way.


----------



## HolidayJim (Apr 5, 2013)

Well, I haven't posted in a long time, but in my daily reading I came across 2 Cor 11:20 (ESV) around the time of the selection of the new pope and it says, "...you bear with it if someone makes slaves of you, or devours you, or takes advantage of you, or puts on airs..." Sounds like Catholicism to me! First mass he said he focused on the environment and world unity! He sounded like Al Gore with vestments.


----------

